# Britains got talent



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Anyone watch it this week?

Some good acts, the two acrobatic/ ballet dancers were fantastic 

I must admit I watch a lot of TV at the moment as I'm not very mobile, another arthritic flare up :frown2:

Most of its rubbish though during the day though

Sandra


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Mrs P always watches it and I've occasionally seen some good acts. However I'm put off by those two grinning idiots who seem to lurk behind the curtains making inane comments.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We stopped watching this type of show very quickly, it was evident that the real show was the screw ups, those who's so called friends say, yeah go for it knowing full well they are crap (from the ratings point of view) something to laugh at, talent does come out of it (well what passes for talent these days), but the price is too high


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Agreed too 'canned' entertainment.
But the drama "Little Boy Blue" on ITV was very moving and now for me compulsory viewing the next episodes.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes I watch it. As long as you take these programs (the X factor is another one) for what they are you get to see some pretty good talent and sometimes amazing talent (remember the Susan Boyle moment?). I normally dont like the child acts but the little girl magician this week was amazing and not your usual precocious child star either, she was kind of sweet.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I agree that BGT has some entertainment factor, there have been some good talent on this year for a change. As to the A&D They make a very good job of putting the artists at ease, which is their talent. X factor I just don't bother with, day time tv is also full of rubbish, even though we have how many channels now. What ever happened to the white spot.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It turned yellow and festered Phil


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

TV to slash your wrists to! Even worse than Eastenders and THAT takes some doing.

I refuse to watch either (yes I have watched both, but only once as I nearly lost the will to live afterwards)

If you enjoy it then please continue to do so.

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I did watch soaps when I lived alone :crying::crying: but about 10 years ago they ALL started having plane crashes, bombs and all manor of crap plots to compete with eachother, last one I watched was Emmerdale, but then the Woolpack blew up or some such, so I stopped, the yanks do it so much better, some of them can even act.

I watch the Royles as it is pure magic, and Mount Pleasant as it is not stop titter.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

What have soaps to do with this?

These are not actors, well known 

They are just people hoping to have a talent recognised 

And some do have talent 

And some don't 

But when they do let's celebrate it

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is my favourite ever. Stick with it or zip to 1min 50.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> This is my favourite ever. Stick with it or zip to 1min 50.


I actually caught that channel hopping   quite good.


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

The clue is in the title "BRITAIN'S got talent". Why do they still have people from other countries taking part.


----------

